# Afraid of the clicker when we tried clicker training??



## RuaZen (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi, 
Its been a while since i have been on here so hi everyone. 

Rua, 14 months old, is exhibiting slightly odd behvaiour lately. 
She seems nervous and more inclined to bark at things. I gave her one of thise fake bones recently, and she took it in her crate and GROWLED at me when i came near. I could take a raw meaty bone off her a hundred times and she would not ever be bothered so this was a surprise to say the least. 
We did a noseworx class and she was gpod but very hard to settle. 
The shadow chasing is still an issue hence the noseworx class...
The latest is that i tried introducing a clicker to her today, turned it down low and clicked and treated, and only got this in twice before she either ran away or did a completely submissive roll on the ground and wouldnt even smell the treat, let alone take it. 

What gives? I tried just leaving the clicker flat on my palm with a really nice treat beside it, but no joy, she sniffed then ran away. 

What am i doing wrong? Is she going through some fear stage? 
The only thing that has changed for her recently is that we have had a friends dog stay with us for four days, but she knows this dog really well and gets on fine with it. And its gone home now. 

Sorry for the long email, any ideas at all would be really welcome!


----------

